# RecipeDB - Sierra Austrada



## wyane (30/10/12)

Sierra Austrada  Ale - American Pale Ale  Kit & Kilo                      Brewer's Notes This beer has the bittering hops and lighter body of a classic Aussie Pale Ale, but with some flavours and aromas from the classic American style. Very bitter given the low gravity. For those that want a summer quaffer but with a bit of bitterness and flavour.1.7kg Pale Malt is Coopers Australian Pale AleNot listed is 100g Golden syrup and US-05 yeast.The white sugar is caramalised and boiled 5mins.IBU 36, OG 1.036 >| 1.006, 4.5%   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    0.5 kg Generic DME - Light    0.1 kg Dextrose    0.1 kg Corn Sugar    0.1 kg Cane Sugar    0.1 kg Brown Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      6 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 60mins)    6 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    6 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    5 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 45mins)    5 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 30mins)         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.039 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 18.2 IBU   Efficiency 83%   Alcohol 3.5%   Colour 7 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

